# Question on Scarecrow Fangs



## Izhmael (Oct 25, 2008)

Hiya folks!

Stumbled over this forum while Googling for an answer, looks like this would be the right place to get one.. ^^ Two years ago I bought a pair of Scarecrow vampire fangs, but ended up never using them because of the warning saying "Don't wear your fangs while using drugs or alcohol" 

Now Halloween is almost upon us yet again - tomorrow actually, throwing an early party this year and another one next week - and I really feel like trying on the ol' vamp fangs.. Do anyone here know for sure wether or not drinking alcohol will somehow ruin the stuff you scoop into the teeth?

Any input appreciated!


----------



## Push Eject (Oct 11, 2005)

Never even heard of them. What do they look like? Do you have a link online to the product?


----------



## magicmatt (Aug 17, 2005)

I don't know if anything will happen to the fangs, but I would think the warning is so that don't get plastered and swallow them.

They are made of nylon and probably wont digest. That would hurt before and during the way out.

If you are worried, I would remove the filling and switch to thermal plastic. I did and I can remold the fangs whenever I want without having to get more goop.


----------



## freudstein (Aug 9, 2007)

My fiance will be wearing some of the 'werewolf' ones this year, and I read this warning on the instructions. But I *REALLY* don't see any harm in wearing the whilst drinking, providing you take them out at the end of the night. It's just a safety warning I think. The recommendation for Scarecrow fangs came from a number of users on this forum actually, so I'm sure there'll be many users who can give you a "tried and tested" answer


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

My Joey was in the operating room for 17 years & has some of the most frightful stories to tell about various sugeries so I asked him if you swallowed one of these....would it just move through & come out the other end...here is his reply.....it might come out, you could choke, perferate a bowel, or get a bowel obstruction. Then they would have to operate. If you were drunk & passed out it could cause bowel obstruction or perforated bowel which could kill if something was not done about it.

So I guess not a good idea for someone who plans to drink a bit much!!

Muf


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

there are a few warning put on the packaging to keep you from swallowing them or doing any other harm with them.

as for a way to fix them in (as long as your not eating or drinking heavily) is fixodent or other denture paste.
keeps the fangs in with a good hold, but be sure to remove them before you eat and reapply the denture stuff to put them back on.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

DO NOT EAT WITH THEM IN!!!

The way the polymer works is it forms a perfect negative for your teeth. They snap on and snap off, and if you were to try to bite something, they could easily snap off and be swallowed.

The main reason they say not to drink while wearing them is the danger of swallowing them, but there is another major reason:

Drinking anything with any sort of coloring will stain the teeth. If you drink anything red like wine, expect to have pink fangs shortly after...


----------



## Magickbean (Dec 6, 2007)

Yes, I've been using Scarecrow fangs for years and I've found that to simply be a safety precaution. It's so you don't get too wasted and swallowing them (same thing for eating in them, although really that would just be uncomfortable/almost impossible anyways!) 

One thing I will add to it is, if you are going to drink with them in, be careful *what* you drink - anything that is strongly coloured will discolour the fangs ie red wine, coloured alchopops/punches/cocktails or tea/coffee. I have managed to successfully turn one pair of fangs pink whilst drinking cherry vodkas lol


----------

